# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم البوكسات المكسورة الحمايه Cracked Box's  PIRANHA BOX: V1.46 - Update of 18/07/2014 - Cracked

## najjarsat

_Bonjour chers membres et invités ..._  _je suis de retour, et j'ai quelque chose pour vous, j'espère que vous allez l'aimer_ _
Oublions propos de la boîte Avator pour un peu de temps_   _Ils disent à ce sujet que l': Téléphones chinois les plus féroces Service Tool_  _Piranha Box v1.46 - Mise à jour du 18/07/2014 - Full, fissuré par DzCraXx._    **  _Quelques infos à propos de ce :_   _Il peut le faire:_   Lire Téléphone Informations  Lire firmware du téléphone détection automatique Nom du firmware Sauvegarde automatique  de lecture / Wrtie complet flash pour les téléphones  Lire / Wrtie eeprom pour ni flash Téléphones  LCD sauvegarde avant la mise en forme automatique / Customized  réparation téléphone morts par écrit Flashfile  Upgrade / Downgrade firmware du téléphone  de réparation de téléphone IMEI  téléphone Porter à réglage usine état  ​​de lecture / écriture des données NV  &#201;crire vide soutien du conseil  Format / Manuel / Format sécurité  Screen One Click tactile étalonnage  Débloquer tous les verrous de niveau  Lire un code de déverrouillage de la sauvegarde des données de Flash  Auto Repair zone de sécurité  de recalcul automatique de sécurité de zones  de réparation Badsoftware  de nombreuses autres fonctionnalités de soutien   _Pour ce GSM ensembles:_  *MTK - Mediatek CPU*  *SPD - Spreadtrum CPU*  *Mstar - Mstar CPU*  *INF - Infineon CPU*  *Coolsand - Coolsand technologies-CPU*  *Anyka - Anyka CPU*  *Age - Agere CPU*  *Sky - Skyworks CPU,*  *TI / AD_3G - Texas Instruments / Analogie périphériques CPU*  *CDMA - CDMA CPU*  *ADI / SI*   *Et peut-être plus, je ne sais pas ...*  _Vous pouvez utiliser le câble USB pour les téléphones de service en sélectionnant le mode de câble et Usb_        _  _   _الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_      _الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_   then paste Piranha_Box-V1.46_Crack_DzCraXx.exe into folder contain original setup,and start     _  _

----------


## عاصمكو

مممممممممممممممممشششششششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## bouhelal

جزاك الله خير اخي

----------


## alexenour

thanks gog

----------


## fatmat

شششششششكككككككرررررررااااااا

----------


## ahmede50

بارك الله فيييك اخي

----------


## Man_man12379

شكرا جدا                         لكم

----------

